# my new little girl..Sphinx



## mpbrink5 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Very very Beautiful.

The first pic has kind of a mischevious look, after that, the rest seem very gentle









Thanks for sharing


----------



## mpbrink5 (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah she was trying to hide after getting my great dane all worked up in that first pic, she definitely is a sweet girl.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She is SOOOO cute! And definitely has a sweet look about her.


----------



## mpbrink5 (Mar 26, 2009)

thank you, i knew my wife did a good job


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">Awww she's adorable!!! Look at that precious little face!</span>


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

cuteness overload!!!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

on your new pup! She looks very sweet


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a cutie pie, she looks like she has a great little personality.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh my goodness she is precious


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

She is too cute! Looks like a little snow fox in the arctic.....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMg how adorable is she


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Too cute!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

ohhhhh she is so precious!!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

She is too cute!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very very cute puppy!!! Looks like you found a nice baby!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Very sweet!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

What an adorable little poof of fluff!!! Very Very cute!!!!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

aawwww, what a cutie. I do love the whites.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh she is adorable! How is Bailey taking to her?


----------



## mpbrink5 (Mar 26, 2009)

Bailey is taking to her as well as he can i guess since he wants to rough house with her and he cant cause he to big, for now, so he isn't exactly thrilled to have her home but is tolerant of her yapping at him and climbing all over him while he is trying to sleep


----------

